# n2o ?



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well i have everthing a go for adding a 100hp wet shot of gas think its safe for a bone stock gto only for 2 passes or no and no im not worried about blowing it just asking....


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I honestly don't have experience with NOS on an LS2, but I have used it on a bunch of other cars in the past and a few LS1's. I would think that from what I have heard about the stock GTO timing being so soft, you are MORE THAN safe with a 100 shot. I don't think I have ever sprayed less than a 125 on anything and have never had a problem. Hell, I ran about 6 bottles through my 215 hp Crossfire with the 125 jets in it .
Joe


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah same here but just thought id ask if anyone has done it yet and all
thanks for the info


----------



## bayer (Jun 19, 2006)

So if i add 100 shot NOS to bone stock automatic LS1, nothing will happen to engine or transmission?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

bayer said:


> So if i add 100 shot NOS to bone stock automatic LS1, nothing will happen to engine or transmission?


A 100 shot is relatively small for a V8. I've sprayed 250 through stock LT1's with no issues- but I also used LT1 Edit to tune for it. Biggest I have had on an LS1 was a 175 for quite a few bottles with no issues- but with that shot, I would always run 100 octane minimum if I planned on spraying it to prevent detonation without the need for a timing retard at that level.
Joe


----------



## Ricekiller (May 2, 2006)

I absolutel DESTROYED my engine when I had a 125 shot installed in my Mustang GT a while back. I will never use nitrous again. It sprayed in between shifts due to a faulty switch, and it tore a rod. I had bought all the safety stuff my friends had recommended, and had it professionally installed. I think the kit honestly ran me about $1400...the rebuilt engine ran me about $3000. I hated myself for so long after that!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Ricekiller said:


> I absolutel DESTROYED my engine when I had a 125 shot installed in my Mustang GT a while back. I will never use nitrous again. It sprayed in between shifts due to a faulty switch, and it tore a rod. I had bought all the safety stuff my friends had recommended, and had it professionally installed. I think the kit honestly ran me about $1400...the rebuilt engine ran me about $3000. I hated myself for so long after that!


Ouch. That is one reason why I NEVER use window switches- a simple WOT throttle switch, an arming switch and an activation switch- usually on the shifter knob, but I have had them in the ashtray before too. I have never had a problem with it going off when it wasn't supposed to. The ony times I have even had problems was when I would bang the 1-2 shift on my talon with 25 psi and a 125 shot and get greedy with the button- I hit the rev limiter a couple of times on the spray and it made a mess of the head gasket. Never had any other problems though. I have been tempted to use a window switch, but prefer the "Keep it Simple" rule and have found that things are more reliable that way. I hear of so many people having problems when they use all sorts of gadgets and crap on their nitrous system.
Joe


----------

